# Trivia 11/26



## luckytrim (Nov 26, 2019)

trivia 11/26
DID YOU KNOW...
The Longest Wedding Veil Was the Same Length as 63.5 Football  Fields
Maria Paraskeva wore a lace veil that stretched 22,843 feet  and 2.11 inches
in August, 2018, to fulfill a dream of being in the Guinness  Book of
Records.


1. What Company used to build the 'Stanza' Auto ?
2. Before WWII came along, what was WWI called ?
3. I am looking for three American TV stars: A Tom, who played  in "Happy
Days", a Dick from "Bewitched" and a Harry star of "L.A.  Law"...
4. The term "Fax" is short for .... what ??
5. If you wanted to visit the region historically known as  Flanders, which 
modern country would be your destination?
  a. - Netherlands
  b. - Belgium
  c. - Austria
  d. - France
6. In which decade did Billy Joel take his "Uptown Girl" up  the charts?
7. In what US state is the White Sands Missile Range  located?
8. Surpassed in size in the reptile world only by the  saltwater crocodile, 
what's the second-largest reptile ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In the original comic book, Superman could not  fly.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Nissan
2. 'The Great War'
3. Bosley, York and Hamlin
4.  facsimile
5. - b
6. 1980's
7. New Mexico
8. Nile Crocodile

TRUTH !!
The original comic book Superman could leap tall buildings in  a single
bound. But then he had to come right back down to  Earth—because he didn’t
fly. It wasn’t until the 1940s, when animators for a new  animated series
decided it would be too difficult to routinely draw him  bending his knees,
that it was decided that Superman could take off into the air.  Readers got
to see smooth animation and a superhero gained a new power.


----------

